# Job offer in Dubai - Couple of questions please :)



## budgy (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello lovely people of this forum.

I've been offered to come to dubai and work in the region of : Al Rashidiyya Area
and ive been asked to research the cost of a apartment in the following areas : Jumeirah / Silicon Oasis / Jebel Ali neighborhood. 

1. Would someone be able to tell me how much I can expect to pay to live in those areas?and is rent monthly or yearly? are you usually required to put down a extra months rent aswell.

2. Ive also been asked to put forward a desired salary for a Intranet managers position, would 30-35k a month allow me to save aswell as spent on bills, rent, food etc?

3. Id also like to use a car when out there, would I be better buying one or renting one?

4. If you could create a list of things 'to do' before moving to dubai from the UK what would they be?

Apologies for these very rookie questions, but Id really appreciate any help. I just want to be as prepared as possible. 

Thank you
Budgy x


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You might want to go read the sticky, that says something like, read this before posting....


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

budgy said:


> Hello lovely people of this forum.
> 
> I've been offered to come to dubai and work in the region of : Al Rashidiyya Area
> and ive been asked to research the cost of a apartment in the following areas : Jumeirah / Silicon Oasis / Jebel Ali neighborhood.
> ...


1. is it just you living in the apartment? how many bedrooms? more info is needed to help with this question. Dubizzle.com is a great place to check out how much rent will be, You once were required to give the entire years rent up front. Now some landlords are allowing up to 4 post dated checks.

2. 30-35k aed a month is a fine salary. If you dont live beyond your means you should beable to save money.

3. how long do you plan to stay here? If longer than 2 years I would suggest buying a car. IF you have no idea and not sure of job security then rent.

4. pack


----------



## budgy (Mar 8, 2010)

ahh you guys are stars

Jynxgirl < thanks

MrBig lol

1. is it just you living in the apartment? how many bedrooms? more info is needed to help with this question.' ....' is a great place to check out how much rent will be, You once were required to give the entire years rent up front. Now some landlords are allowing up to 4 post dated checks.
*Just myself for now - but i'm sure at some point my sisters will follow suit and want to come out there. How easy would it be in this instance to change apartments during a contract? and typically what bills am i likly to encore.. water, council, insurance?.*

2. 30-35k aed a month is a fine salary. If you dont live beyond your means you should beable to save money.
*ahh cool, and Id want to send money back to the UK, what would be the best means to do this, and what bank would you reccomend opening to maximise my salary income.*

3. how long do you plan to stay here? If longer than 2 years I would suggest buying a car. IF you have no idea and not sure of job security then rent.
*Its a perm deal - so i plan to be there for a while. How easy is renting?*

4. pack
*kitchen sink included too *


----------



## ftag (Mar 14, 2010)

budgy said:


> Hello lovely people of this forum.
> 
> I've been offered to come to dubai and work in the region of : Al Rashidiyya Area
> and ive been asked to research the cost of a apartment in the following areas : Jumeirah / Silicon Oasis / Jebel Ali neighborhood.
> ...


Hi Budgy, 

I couldnt help you out with your queries but i have one of my own from you. I am also an IT Professional living in Aus and been applying for IT roles from last couple of months in UAE and havent got any luck. I need to know were you applying for IT roles advertised on BAYT, GulfTalent and Gulf News or to companies directly. 
Can you help me out with this matter and guide me through. 

Thanks and Regards, 
Ftag


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

budgy said:


> Hello lovely people of this forum.
> 
> *I've been offered to come to dubai and work in the region of : Al Rashidiyya Area
> and ive been asked to research the cost of a apartment in the following areas : Jumeirah / Silicon Oasis / Jebel Ali neighborhood. *
> ...


If you will be working in Rashidiya, then do not choose to live at the far end of town in Jebel Ali. You won't find apartments in Jumeirah as it is 99% villas and Silicon Oasis isn't that far, but rather in the middle of nowhere.

-


----------

